# Bomb attack at an airport in Brussel



## fitfastprepper (Mar 17, 2016)

Goodmorning,

I didn't know where to post it, so I decided to post it here.

This morning, 08:00, two bombs went off at Airport Zaventem in Brussel, Belgium. Many people expect this is a revenge attack for the arrest of the mastermind behind the Paris attacks, Abdelsam.

My thoughts are with all the dead, wounded and the families.

Here is an english link: Brussels airport bombs leave 11 dead after explosions at American Airlines desk | Metro News


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Europe invited the devil into it's house and now pays the price for it...Obama wants to do the same thing here.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

At least 13 dead after explosions at Brussels airport, Metro station | Fox News
Fox now says 2 bombs at airport plus gunfire. 3 more explosions at subways. Total they are reporting is now 23 dead.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't think this is over, it's going to be a long day


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Europe invited the devil into it's house and now pays the price for it...Obama wants to do the same thing here.


He is already doing it, now TRY to disarm the American people and you have a perfect storm.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You can bet your last dollar our next attack will be committed by people already here courtesy of Oblunder.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The religion of peace.


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

islamists being islamists...


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I would hope this would help wake up those who want to bring these people here to the dangers, but it probably won't.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

At some point, political correctness and general goodwill aren't going to be enough to prevent even stupid officials from calling a spade a spade. 
These people aren't good for any society. Even their own. 
The talk radio this morning kept referring to all the rape and attacks on women and police from even the non- terrorist "refugees" in all the places where they've been let in. All the"no go zones" etc. It's just stupid. When will people wake up and understand that all that touchy- feely -everybody- deserves -the -best- we - have - to - give crap only works inside this insulated bubble we Americans call America. And that only exists because a number of our people fought and a lot died to keep our country free. Now so many of us think that everybody on earth is the same as we are and just wants to make the next mortgage payment and go to the movies and our to eat. We've really become way too insulated


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Time to play Cowboys and mooselims.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Lovely! One day before I have to travel internationally again. Sigh.....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> You can bet your last dollar our next attack will be committed by people already here courtesy of Oblunder.


I agree. I am sure that all the citizens in Belgium are very glad that they live in a gun control paradise to protect them. I see something like this happening in the U.S. prior to the fall elections. Regardless, this incident alone with bring more voters to Trump and Cruz.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Europe invited the devil into it's house and now pays the price for it...Obama wants to do the same thing here.


He's been doing that for quite a while. Open borders, nothing done with existing or new, criminal aliens. Ignoring expired visas........

Think Sotero will even recognize this as a Terroist attack, by "His religion of peace" ?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

You can watch live updates from skynews. skynews.com


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I agree. I am sure that all the citizens in Belgium are very glad that they live in a gun control paradise to protect them. I see something like this happening in the U.S. prior to the fall elections. Regardless, this incident alone with bring more voters to Trump and Cruz.


in the US it's going to be a race ... between the Muslims and the Soros paid activists and the slum crap that needs a re-supply of hair extensions .... on the sidelines will be the Trump supporting conservatives getting their daily quota and the defenseless Bernie liberals roasting marshmallows and singing kumbaya while their homes burn ....

could be an interesting summer if the ammo and marshmallows hold out ....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It will all start here when Obamazz is out of office ,, the Muslims will be able to do there thing with his blessing because he will be out of office and will not have to deal with the after math of it all. that's my .05 .


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Europe invited the devil into it's house and now pays the price for it...Obama wants to do the same thing here.


It's already here. Right under our noses. I expect the same to happen state side any month now (sad to say). Unless you check every bag being carried into the airport before it gets inside; you can't stop it from happening.

Another sad day in the free world.

1895gunner


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

For those of you that pray, please pray hard for the safety of the people of the world. I fear that this is only going to get worse and they will get stronger. It will happen here, and there will be outrage and disbelief. Perhaps then people will realize what is really going on? Sometimes you have to smack someone in the face to get them back to reality, does anyone think the current attack will bring anyone back to reality?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Time to inventory my ammo!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

36 dead now. They attacked the check in counter of American Airlines.

I'm beginning to think that this situation needs to be handled like you would when a rattlesnake appears in your garden. The first one you kill, the second one you think, after the third you find their nest and burn it out. It's going to have to be done eventually; how much damage will we take before we do something?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> You can bet your last dollar our next attack will be committed by people already here courtesy of Oblunder.


You speakith tha truth too.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Europe invited the devil into it's house and now pays the price for it...Obama wants to do the same thing here.


You speakith tha truth


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

This is like the 10th attack over the last five years! After every attack authorities seem to always say " We're beefing
up security" I thought in this post 9/11 world security was already beefed up! Lets see 10 attacks and beefed up security each time
should amount to 10X security right?

What was it Jefferson said something like " If you give up liberty for security you will end up with neither"


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

PrepperAndreea said:


> Learn how to prep and defend yourself in this type of situation by following this page:
> 
> Truly useful info!


Interesting page on Facebook, is it yours?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 15585
It really blew the heck out of this passenger car.


View attachment 15586

This is the Departure Lounge at the rail station.

So, I am guessing the death toll is going a lot higher. People are going to die from blast injuries in the hospital.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Right, let the "religion of peace" infect everywhere.
Too bad people died, If the muzslime bastards were kept out, this would not have happened.
If the Euros want to co-exist with them, fine, they will get more of the same, the idiots don't understand.
They have invited this hell in on themselves, I do not feel sorry for them at all, ASSHOLES.


----------



## fitfastprepper (Mar 17, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Right, let the "religion of peace" infect everywhere.
> Too bad people died, If the muzslime bastards were kept out, this would not have happened.
> If the Euros want to co-exist with them, fine, they will get more of the same, the idiots don't understand.
> They have invited this hell in on themselves, I do not feel sorry for them at all, ASSHOLES.


It's kinda sad, the govt. Makes mistakes by opening the borders and the normal ppl pay the price...

I don't want to say all muslims are terrorist, but all the terrorist are muslim.....


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

fitfastprepper said:


> It's kinda sad, the govt. Makes mistakes by opening the borders and the normal ppl pay the price...
> 
> I don't want to say all muslims are terrorist, but all the terrorist are muslim.....


Stop this PC nonsense, or we will never beat these bastards. Those muslimes who aren't terrorists are willing to fund those muslimes who want to kill you. When they speak out against the jihadists, I'll agree with you. Until then, wake up.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Apparently the government types thoughts the risks were acceptable when they let the refugees flow in. I wonder if they feel that way now?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Don't be silly, what are orphans and widows going to do?


----------



## Snake_doctor (Apr 21, 2014)

I am currently waiting for a plane to get back to my homecountry Belgium. After receiving a phone call from the federal police and talking about it with my family i have decided to go back and work for the federal police on a temporary basis. I'm a former police officer of the Antwerp police departement and the federal anti riot team. We cannot under any circumstance tollerate such actions and must do everything we can to prevent further attacks. While i will miss my wife and children it wont be much different from my time in the army or when i went to foreign countries to train their police. I hope my going back to Belgium will have a positive influence.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Snake_doctor said:


> I am currently waiting for a plane to get back to my homecountry Belgium. After receiving a phone call from the federal police and talking about it with my family i have decided to go back and work for the federal police on a temporary basis. I'm a former police officer of the Antwerp police departement and the federal anti riot team. We cannot under any circumstance tollerate such actions and must do everything we can to prevent further attacks. While i will miss my wife and children it wont be much different from my time in the army or when i went to foreign countries to train their police. I hope my going back to Belgium will have a positive influence.


I presume you are legit so give you credit for stepping up.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Two Muslim mothers were looking at pictures of their sons and daughters when one exclaimed, *"Oh my, they blow up so young these days"*


----------

